# Man, they are just asking for it with this design lol



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

In a downtown bathroom no less!


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Looks kinda multi purpose.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

where is the toilet paper roller.... and why would they want to strain the CHAT before it goes down the drain


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

There is an office building here that has a floor mount one.

It's a urinal, no it's a w/c, no its a urinal closet.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

.....bidet?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Here is a Am Std that is similar, sticks out 20 3/4"


http://www.faucetdirect.com/america...etbrook-series/p269733?source=spg_269733&aid=


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

SlickRick said:


> Here is a Am Std that is similar, sticks out 20 3/4"
> 
> 
> http://www.faucetdirect.com/america...etbrook-series/p269733?source=spg_269733&aid=



From the product details.

_
"...this urinal is sure to please."








_Paul


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I worked in a building that was originally planned as a bordello. It was a 10,000 sq ft, two story building in the middle of no where. The building sat vacant for at least 30-years by the time I saw it. What was interesting was the women's upstairs restrooms had female urinals. They were made for the ladies to straddle them to do their business. As I recall, they were America Standard.

Mark


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> where is the toilet paper roller.... and why would they want to strain the CHAT before it goes down the drain


Corn fuels.:blink:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I hope they have a heavy duty carrier in the wall for that one. 

Mark - Like this one?

http://www.urinal.net/dairy_queen/

Not on your life! There was talk about putting them in Camden Yard Stadium in Baltimore. The thinking was that women would be faster if they didn't have to sit down. A dumb man came up with that one. It's not the sitting and getting up that takes so long, it's the unbuttoning, unzipping, pulling down and doing it all in reverse. Sheesh.

If they want women out of bathrooms quicker, take down the mirrors. :yes:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I could see a certain individual on this forum abusing that fixture if he was ready to blow and the toilet stall was busy.... :laughing:


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Elongated urinl?? :blink:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

markb said:


> Elongated urinl?? :blink:


Elongated urinal for cough, cough, elongated men.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Redwood said:


> I could see a certain individual on this forum abusing that fixture if he was ready to blow and the toilet stall was busy.... :laughing:


You leave poor Steve alone, he's not here to defend himself...

:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

U666A said:


> You leave poor Steve alone, he's not here to defend himself...
> 
> :laughing:


Did I say it was him? :whistling2:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

PlumbCrazy said:


> I hope they have a heavy duty carrier in the wall for that one.
> 
> Mark - Like this one?
> 
> ...


These were floor mounted and in the shape of a canoe of sorts. They were probably 12" wide by 30" long. They were not installed in stalls but instead were in a open area. Because the building was never occupied they were never used and still in like new condition.

It was a very interesting property which included an old stage stop, an old school house, a guest house and the main house where the Madam lived. Behind the main house was what was termed as the "love making" pool. The thing was gigantic and had different tide pools and shelfs in it. It cost the new owners $50,000 to re-plaster the pool 15-years ago.

The story that came with the home was this property was a hunting camp. When the hunters would finish a long days hunt, they would return to their tents or trailers and the girls would come by to sell their talents. No one had a clue about it being there until the Madam built this giant bar/bordello. LA County came by to investigate and closed the entire thing down.

Mark


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Very interesting Mark. 

It's just like a plumbing business. Find talented people to sell their talent and collect off of them. 

I must be doing something wrong . . . I don't have a pool.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> Elongated urinal for cough, cough, elongated men.


All this talk about elongated urinals. sounds like the female type. Very popular in the early 60'S. Now what killed it? Think back, when were panty-hose invented. Some of you younger gents never had the pleasure of unsnapping stockings from a garter belt. Ahh the good old days.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Female_urination_device


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Back in the day, when you knew if you got to the skin, you knew you were going all the way . . . oh my! :blink:


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

haha I just changed out one of those for that reason. You thought urinals smelt bad before!!!


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

sink too low, soap too hard


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

having done work in many, many old Post Office buildings in our area, the female urinal is very common for me. Usually they are floor mounted and also had an in wall flush valve with a foot operated lever. In recent years, most older post offices have switched the mens room with the womens room for the simple fact that most women no longer wear skirts and if they do, they were panty hose. most men don't know what to make of the goofy design either. In fact one location actually posted a sign that this fixture is for "Number 1 Only". If I get back there anytime soon, I will snap a couple of pics.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Someone WILL shiot in that thing, and what a mess it will be!

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

MWGen's Station 18 in Romeoville has 2 or 3 of these in the IM/EM locker room. 3.5 gpf, quite a wasteful little urinal.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

These are the urinals I like....now this is a man's urinal, none of that unisex crap....:thumbsup:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I see the tp role next to it, multi purpose? :laughing:

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I bet that roll of tp is always a little damp from the yellow mist.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> I see the tp role next to it, multi purpose? :laughing:
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


 





That's target practice for some guys I think.....:laughing:

That snapshot was in an older bathroom. I'm not familiar with toilet paper hanger codes, but I would guess that without a partition between the urinal and the W/C next to it, a toilet paper hanger can't be there. 

Something to do with being un-sanitary.....:whistling2:


----------

